# F/S: Plastic Bed Liner



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My new truck came with a plastic bed liner over top of the spray in liner.

Should fit 2015 to current 6.5ft GM beds.

Has the tailgate cover also.

Might fit the earlier years... I don't know?

Make me an offer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it black?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Is it black?


Being a Ford guy why does et matter two ewe...... If you have no serious interest no need to post....:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Being a Ford guy why does et matter two ewe...... If you have no serious interest no need to post....:waving:


Cause if it's Black, it won't work.

Just weighing my options


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

yes pat it is black


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Cause if it's Black, it won't work.
> 
> Just weighing my options


Says the guy with a black truck.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Says the guy with a black truck.


again, if not interested then no need to post in these threads please


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You forgot the...... or :waving:
Thumbs Up


----------

